# Devotional for Children



## Goodcheer68 (Aug 29, 2017)

Looking for a solid devotional for my 10 year old. Something like Morning and Evening, or one with a variety of Biblical topics that he choose from. We already incorporate daily Bible reading, Family worship, Shorter Catechism with GI Williamson commentary, etc. It would be something that he could use on his own and at his leisure.


----------



## JOwen (Aug 30, 2017)

Here are 2 that I would recommend. The first is for 6-8 year old's, and the second 12-15. Your 10 year old falls in between, but these might still be useful. 
http://www.heritagebooks.org/products/because-he-lives-a-daily-devotional-for-children.html
https://reformedbookservices.com/pr...p-128?osCsid=76f3af9c6899f25c86e23d4100f94bed


----------



## hammondjones (Aug 30, 2017)

This just was released, I have not read it, but heard good things.

http://www.heritagebooks.org/products/exploring-the-bible-a-bible-reading-plan-for-kids-murray.html

_Exploring the Bible_ leads kids ages 6–12 through the Bible one day at a time over the course of a year, helping them see the overarching story of God's Word and laying the foundation for a lifetime of discovering truths about God, humanity, and the gospel.


----------



## Jack K (Aug 30, 2017)

hammondjones said:


> This just was released, I have not read it, but heard good things.
> 
> http://www.heritagebooks.org/products/exploring-the-bible-a-bible-reading-plan-for-kids-murray.html
> 
> _Exploring the Bible_ leads kids ages 6–12 through the Bible one day at a time over the course of a year, helping them see the overarching story of God's Word and laying the foundation for a lifetime of discovering truths about God, humanity, and the gospel.



Ditto from me. I would wait a month for David Murray's book. I have high hopes for it. Murray's understanding of the Scriptures and his sense of what is helpful to say are strong traits in all his writing. And the publisher is one that generally makes sure every book is engaging and done well.


----------



## Goodcheer68 (Sep 1, 2017)

Thanks for the suggestions!


----------

